# any aba guys making over 250whp on a o2o



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*any aba guys making over 250whp on a o2o?*

would like to o2a swap but my o2o has been holding up just fine. somebody ease my mind
p4c










_Modified by gtvento13 at 7:41 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: any aba guys making over 250whp on a o2o? (gtvento13)*

sorry but o2o's are made of glass. if you would like piece of mind, your going to have to swap that o2a in. you will feel much better once you do the swap trust me


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Mines been fine too.All depends on how you drive.My buddy drags a 16v turbo that goes low 12's.Still on the cars same 020


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what is ur setup


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

look in my sig


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

annyone know waht salsa gti runs for a tranny


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

02a.Hes making alot more then 250whp


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

if you have a bolt kit it makes a huge difference... most 020's fail because of sms


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CanadianCabby)*

most 020's fail because of 20+ year old spider gears. the side of the gears that see the drive force become pitted and cause a place for stress to rise. then add two to three times the power the tranny was designed for and the spider gears explode. I've known some people that swap the gears around so the pitted contact sides are on the non power side, dunno if it helped , may be better than running em as is.
of the four 020's I tore apart, only 1 had descent spider gears.
a new set of gears runs around $200, 25-30% of a lsd.


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thanks guys. anybody have experience running an untouched o2o, and making over 250whp


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (gtvento13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtvento13* »_thanks guys. anybody have experience running an untouched o2o, and making over 250whp

can't say that. my 020 has a quaife and handles 260hp no problem. Even at the drag strip. It's startin to make some noise though. Might be the clutch.
but seriously...just throw it in there and run it. If it blows it blows. Fix it and move on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

think i might just do that until an o2a falls in my hands


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (gtvento13)*

i had an o20 for years 230 hp
i would do these second gear launches always
tires would spin to 60
then the input shaft bearing on the clutch side finally gave up
i miss that car


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yea second gear launches are fun!!!.Takes the strain off the Snyrco


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Same unopened 020 (ACN code, 6 pin reverse switch), stock rivets in the diff, 259whp/276 tq, 13.3 @ 109. Used the same 020 in two boosted project cars, eventually sold it to a local guy, still rolling with it IIRC. I built the first car with it in 2001, so 020 longevity is not a fantasy. Never launch hard in 1st, it's the 1-2 shift that blows the syncro, and strips the 2nd gear from the input shaft. SMS is a killer, yes, but on a hard launch, that 2nd gear will take all the abuse. Proper suspension loading will allow the stock diff to function properly, I ran an open diff and 22" slicks that were showing cord on the inner shoulder, and still managed a 1.7 60'. Raise the driver's rear coilover 1" as a ghetto solution, helps the front level out when it squats, as opposed to lightening up the pass front corner.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_ Never launch hard in 1st, it's the 1-2 shift that blows the syncro, and strips the 2nd gear from the input shaft. 


Thats what my dad preaches/I have yet to try a second gear launch.Can't wait lol


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'd be hesitant to launch in 2nd, since that gear is pretty weak, and cast into the input shaft. Get rolling hard-ish in first, shift into 2nd, THEN hammer it.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

the key on second gear launces is letting the clutch out really really really fast
side stepping is out of control, but you really have to pick that left foot up or the clutch wont go along with it...fyi
synchros are optional if you learn to double clutch & match revs


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Just don't bang gears. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

A lighter flywheel reduces the amount of energy that is dumped into the trans when you dump the clutch hard. I think that is a big part of how my 020 lasted through 10 years of hard use. The last three were boosted. I had a 7 lb flywheel. 
A ring gear bolt kit is a big improvement too.


----------



## bimmen325 (Feb 16, 2003)

273whp and the o2o never quit. it's how you drive that counts, i abuse mine and i just eat up clutches.


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_yea second gear launches are fun!!!.Takes the strain off the Snyrco 

i love em to. My buddy is making over 300hp and o2o is fine. 
dont know how much mune is making but it takes a betting and keeps gowing.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0t mk2)*

i was just day dreaming again
so eons ago, my roommate & i had time to race...
he was sporting a 2.0 4stage port 16v procharged scir with 240+ psi on the compression tester & sds
i had an 8v procharged scir xylene cis with a pulley that doesn't exist
as i expected he got a car length on launch
but believe it or not it was the same @ 5th gear
i really didn't want to loose, so i make extra sure to PUSH RIGHT when i hit 5th
i guess i wasn't paying attention cause if you push too hard 2 right, the 3" 020 ball joint shifter piece will let go
& you'll put it in third - i did kill a procharger once


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Anyone make an upgraded thrush plate for the 020. I replace mine every cupple of mo.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0t mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0t mk2* »_Anyone make an upgraded thrush plate for the 020. I replace mine every cupple of mo.

do you mean the pres plate release plate pushed by the push rod?
i've seen the brass pushrod bushing wear out & it allows the pushrod to wobble eating right through the ppp


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

ya


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0t mk2)*

salsa was running a 020 till about 275whp and it blew... but he knows how to drive. he now has a built 02A with a diff and swapped out mismatched gears.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*

wanna buy a 02a setup for your mk3??
i think im gonna sell my setup.
its got an 02a conversion from a raddo that was rebuilt with a peloquin.
i can include everything for the swap, including an 02j shift tower and shift box. im me if your interested.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (speed51133!)*

Save up for a built tranny. Until then, run it till it blows. I've seen plenty of blown 020's from 2l 16v motors in rabbits and such, so it's one of those things that could happen anyways. Friends mk2 1.8t ate 2nd gear with 180hp. Car can be driven with 250, but you won't be able to beat on it. Save up so you can drive with peace of mind http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

GRANTED, its a ****ty 90mm 020, im runnin a 16VT on 5 lbs boost. she loves munching CV's, ive done four, two per side, but the FF code diesel 020 is doing okay, im unsure of power output, but the little bastard moves!


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

i'm starting to hear some noise but i think its just an axle


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kompressorgolf* »_GRANTED, its a ****ty 90mm 020, im runnin a 16VT on 5 lbs boost. she loves munching CV's, ive done four, two per side, but the FF code diesel 020 is doing okay, im unsure of power output, but the little bastard moves!








hard to imagine it breaking anything at 5psi


----------

